# HC Cuba propagation



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I am planning to do some HC Cuba propagation in dry mode with an "hydroponic" plastic tray and a dome. 









1) Do you think a heat mat will help a lot?









2) I will try/test one tray with ADA Aquasoil and one with Miracle-Gro substrate. My Amazonia is not the powder one. Can it be good to crush it partially (with an old blender!)? I think that will help the very small root to get the substrate nutrient.

3) I have a lot of clay pellet! Is it a good idea to put some clay pellets (approx. 1") under the substrate? For water circulation and kept the substrate a bit less humid....it can't be bad. I have single tray (no hole) type.


Thanks!
Pierre


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydroponics is a very different system than aquariums. The substrate doesn't matter as long as there are nutrients either in the substrate or added in the water. Clay pellets would be useless since it's just taking up unnecessary space. Flow is very important as well as keeping O2 levels high. Heat will help chemical reactions.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I say with an "hydroponic" tray...not in hydroponic method  ...and I know the difference 

If I want to build a carpet of HC. Then I need to have some solid substrate (and not rock wool). The pellet are for the water circulation.

FYI, Look at this http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends how warm the room it's in is. I've some growing on my window sill about 22 degrees, in a similar container, seedling compost from garden centre, watered now and then and it's growing quite happily.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi PierreG,

I have had some success growing H.c. and H.c. 'Cuba' emersed. I use exactly the same heat mat (with a thermostat control) under by emersed set-ups to maintain about 70 degrees in my unheated garage.

I don't typically grow my H.c. in propagation trays but usually smaller containers like 3" pots, that way if something goes wrong I don't have to throw away a full tray. I typically use about 1"-2" of Miracle-Gro Potting mix over a layer of gravel (for drainage) and top off with a 1/8" layer of cheapest kitty litter (like Walmart Special Kitty). For ferts I use Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Purpose food diluted to 1/2 strength. The H.c. benefits from harder water so I also water with a solution of NaHCO3 (Baking Soda / Bicarbonate of Soda) and Seachem Equilibrium (NOT Excel).

If you are interested, you can read more about my emersed set-up here.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Roy...good detail.

Which Miracle-Gro Potting mix? do you have a link? please...I used also Miracle-Gro, the Organic one (lite brown bag). Is it the same....?

Someone told me today, the heat mat are not require inside only when the floor is cold...like in your garage!

I purchase today a 4"x10" slab of HC (20$ !). The person who sold me the HC is pro botanist. 

I mix 50% sand (filter sand) and 50% Organic Miracle-Gro. HC like "sand" substrate supposedly... 

I use 3 trays 10x22" with holes...inside another tray with no hole and a dome.

I just spray the cutting very well with water and put the dome.

The pro told me to put just a bit of substrate directly on the cutting. They stay humid, they will find their way and grow stronger supposedly 

The 3 trays are just under a window and I put a 36" T5 (only one!), for 14h/day. I just hope the sun will be my second T5 for now! loll

How often you spray? Do you spray with the fertilizer?

I will wait for the plant to grow before adding fertilizer. 


Thanks for the "Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Purpose food diluted to 1/2 strength"....I will try that on a tray for testing. 

ps: I have some Amazonia Aquasoil and another tray/dome. I will have more HX and try to see if as good as Miracle-Gro/sand mixt!

Thanks again


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi PierreG,



> Which Miracle-Gro Potting mix? do you have a link? please...I used also Miracle-Gro, the Organic one (lite brown bag). Is it the same....?


I use the regular Miracle-Gro Potting mix (green bag), the fertilizer in it lasts 6 months as opposed the the Organic Choice Potting mix where the fertilizer lasts 2 months.



> How often you spray? Do you spray with the fertilizer?


Typically I will spray / mist my plants whenever the soil starts to dry, once or twice a week (but mine are not in sunshine). I use the 1/2 strength Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Purpose Food for misting, it is a foliar food and can be absorbed through the leaves.

Share some pics when you get a chance...good luck (don't forget what I said about harder water).


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Roy

OK....the Organic Miracle Gro is less strong. Good to know. Not to critical at 6$ the big bag for now...can improve later. 

I put between the trays a bit of clay pellets to space the trays and to add a bit of water (less then 1/2")....just to kept some humidity. The substrate (sand and Miracle Gro) don't touch the water. Should I put enough water to have some water in the substrate and kept it humid ?

"I also water with a solution of NaHCO3 (Baking Soda / Bicarbonate of Soda) and Seachem Excel" 
How hard? 

here http://www.aquascapingworld.com/plantpedia/full_view_plant.php?item_id=65
they say Soft Water...GH = 4-8 dH

Is the Excel for CO2 compensation? and how much Excel ?

ps: I like your bottles setup! It take a bit more space, but it's not costly. I will try it!

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi PierreG,



> I put between the trays a bit of clay pellets to space the trays and to add a bit of water (less then 1/2")....just to kept some humidity. The substrate (sand and Miracle Gro) don't touch the water. Should I put enough water to have some water in the substrate and kept it humid ?


I try to keep the water level below the level of the roots, yes the water level is definitely in the substrate.



> > "I also water with a solution of NaHCO3 (Baking Soda / Bicarbonate of Soda) and Seachem Excel"
> 
> 
> How hard?


Opps Pierre, that should have been Equilibrium not Excel, I corrected my previous post. For my 'hardness solution' I mix 1/8 teaspoon of NaHCO3 + 1/8 teaspoon of Equilibrium in 16 ounces of water. 



> here http://www.aquascapingworld.com/plan...php?item_id=65
> they say Soft Water...GH = 4-8 dH


I cannot speak to the research done by aquascaping world, all I can share are my own experiences. I know that Hemianthus callitrichoides is native to Cuba. Cuba is basically composed of limestone (coral rock) which provides carbonates in the water. The H.c. I grew did much better with the addition of carbonates to the water. 

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks again!

That's the Equilibrium? just to be sure 

Amazon.com : Humboldt Equilibrium Natural Nutrient - Quart - HNE405 : Hydroponic Fertilizers : Patio, Lawn & Garden

What are the differences between the Equilibrium and the Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Purpose ? Both are fertiliser....?

You have 2 mixtures for spray...right ? One with baking soda + Equilibrium and one with Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Purpose

When do you used each mixtures?

Tomorrow I will put few photos 

Pierre


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi PierreG,

Sorry, I should have been more specific; Seachem Equilibrium

Yes, I have two solutions just as you have stated.

I alternate spraying as the substrate becomes dry, one time fertilizer the next time hardness enhancer.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Haaa ok....I got it now !

Seachem Equilibrium....I was going to purchase and try the other one...:tongue:

Photo tomorrow....with a sample of the "Roy dome v1.1" . :icon_lol:

I setup 4 trays (10" x 22") of HC including one with Aquasoil !!! and one tray with mix plants from my tank for testing.

My Aquasoil is not a powder. I put some in the blender and make some powder to cover lightly the HC as recommended by a pro botanist...will see 

What about adding a bit CO2 (gaz) in one dome for testing....???


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Per Roy request 

The setup with 4 trays of HC Cuba (without the dome!). Started January 7, 2015 at 10pm!









I try one tray with Amaziona Aquasoil (left) and the others tray 50-50 Sand and Miracle Gro Organic. I put a bit of substrate on the plant...they should grow stronger.









And a test with the "Roy dome v1.1" lolllll...I didn't have a soft drink bottle, I use square juice bottle and another plastic bottle inside with few holes. I put clay pellets and 2" sand/Miracle Gro and a bit of HC !









Pic with the dome. On top, I put only one T5 light at 6" from the dome, but I hope the plant will also benefit from the outside light. At the bottom, I put a Finnex Ray II at 4". No mist on the dome because I give 1 hr aeration this morning.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi PierreG,

It looks like a good setup that should produce results! 

If possible to lower the lights or raise the flats closer to the fixtures it will help your results. I also use those types of flats from time to time, I prefer the shorter domes unless I am growing a tall species. Please post pics as the grow-out progresses!


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Roy,

For the high of the light, just after I took the picture, I thought about them and I raise the one at the bottom by 2" because it's a strong light (3 x T5) and lower the one on top by 2". 

The dome are 4" height. They look bigger on the photo (wide angle lens). They will be good for others plants size in the future.

With good advice....it should work! roud:

For the water hardness, I have some doubt to do it. Many sites mentioned they live in soft water and if I grow them with hard water, they will maybe react badly when I will submerged them later in softer water. Also, I need to also careful with the fertiliser if I add shrimp later...


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Roy !

Is your setup "air tight"? if yes, how often do you open the container to refresh the air ?

So far I kept air tight and open the dome 10-15 min/day....and it's pretty humid....don't need to spray water since 3 days...

Thanks


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I threw a bunch of trimmed HC onto a tray of leftover miracle gro and let it sit by a window for a month. I literally did not water or touch it and it grew into a pretty thick carpet. As long as you keep it sealed enough so that it stays humid and somewhat warm in there you will be fine.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

PierreG said:


> Hi Roy !
> 
> Is your setup "air tight"? if yes, how often do you open the container to refresh the air ?
> 
> ...


Hi PierreG,

Not totally airtight, notice the lids on the humidomes (peptents) are not screwed on but 'cocked'....that allows for limited airflow.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello Roy!

An update 3 months later....I succeed to grow a lot of nice HC for 2-3 months !!!

But since a month, some batches show some small "brown" spot. 

I thought it was because it's to warm...but it's also spreading slowly....also I have little fly..! 

Maybe to humid and some fungus....hummmm


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Do you just lay the HC over the kitty litter or do you plant it deep through to the soil?


----------

